# 69 gto looking for a good place to buy a crate engine



## Chris13 (Jun 23, 2020)

Have a 69 gto spent 6000 having the original block rebuilt less than 100 later and have a rod knocking any suggestion other then butler performance they are to far out don't have 12 to 15 months to wait


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Big iron just posted 400 for sale in Va area


----------



## Lulibarri (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve got a newly rebuilt 428 we took out of a 69 GTO


----------

